# Change of forum title



## gwp (7 May 2021)

It would be more descriptive to change the title of this thread to Cadets/COATS or COATS/Cadets as the CIC Branch is only a part of the COATS Reserve Force sub-component.


----------



## Burrows (14 May 2021)

Hey GWP!  

I can totally understand what you are suggesting.  We will take a look at this and some other items!


----------

